# Nombres españoles de niño y niña más puestos 2021



## Espartano27 (7 Nov 2021)

​*Nombres de niño*​*Nombres de niña*​1​HUGO​LUCIA​2​MATEO​SOFIA​3​MARTIN​MARTINA​4​LUCAS​MARIA​5​LEO​JULIA​6​DANIEL​PAULA​7​ALEJANDRO​VALERIA​8​MANUEL​EMMA​9​PABLO​DANIELA​10​ALVARO​CARLA​11​ADRIAN​ALBA​12​ENZO​NOA​13​MARIO​ALMA​14​DIEGO​SARA​15​DAVID​CARMEN​16​OLIVER​VEGA​17​MARCOS​LARA​18​THIAGO​MIA​19​MARCO​VALENTINA​20​ALEX​OLIVIA​21​JAVIER​CLAUDIA​22​IZAN​JIMENA​23​BRUNO​LOLA​24​MIGUEL​CHLOE​25​ANTONIO​AITANA​26​GONZALO​ABRIL​27​LIAM​ANA​28​GAEL​LAIA​29​MARC​TRIANA​30​CARLOS​CANDELA​31​JUAN​ALEJANDRA​32​ANGEL​ELENA​33​DYLAN​VERA​34​NICOLAS​MANUELA​35​JOSE​ADRIANA​36​SERGIO​INES​37​GABRIEL​MARTA​38​LUCA​CARLOTA​39​JORGE​IRENE​40​DARIO​VICTORIA​41​IKER​BLANCA​42​SAMUEL​MARINA​43​ERIC​LAURA​44​ADAM​ROCIO​45​HECTOR​ALICIA​46​FRANCISCO​CLARA​47​RODRIGO​NORA​48​JESUS​LIA​49​ERIK​ARIADNA​50​AMIR​ZOE​51​JAIME​AMIRA​52​IAN​GALA​53​RUBEN​CELIA​54​AARON​LEIRE​55​IVAN​EVA​56​PAU​ANGELA​57​VICTOR​ANDREA​58​GUILLERMO​AFRICA​59​LUIS​LUNA​60​MOHAMED​AINHOA​61​PEDRO​AINARA​62​JULEN​INDIA​63​UNAI​NEREA​64​RAFAEL​ONA​65​SANTIAGO​ELSA​66​SAUL​ISABEL​67​ALBERTO​LEYRE​68​NOAH​GABRIELA​69​AITOR​AINA​70​JOEL​CAYETANA​71​NIL​IRIA​72​JAN​JANA​73​POL​MAR​74​RAUL​CLOE​75​MATIAS​LINA​76​MARTI​JULIETA​77​FERNANDO​ADARA​78​ANDRES​NAIA​79​RAYAN​IRIS​80​ALONSO​NOUR​81​ISMAEL​MARA​82​ASIER​HELENA​83​BIEL​YASMIN​84​ANDER​NATALIA​85​ALEIX​ARLET​86​AXEL​DIANA​87​ALAN​AROA​88​IGNACIO​AMAIA​89​FABIO​CRISTINA​90​NEIZAN​NAHIA​91​JON​ISABELLA​92​TEO​MALAK​93​ISAAC​ELIA​94​ARNAU​CAROLINA​95​LUKA​BERTA​96​MAX​FATIMA​97​IMRAN​NURIA​98​YOUSSEF​AZAHARA​99​ANAS​MACARENA​100​ELIAS​AURORA​
_Fuente: INE (publicado en junio de 2021 con datos de 2020. Próxima actualización: junio de 2022)_


----------



## GonX (7 Nov 2021)

Mohamed esta muy de moda.. me gustaria saber el numero exacto o en porcentage cuantos hay.


----------



## fvckCatalonia (7 Nov 2021)

Mohamed el 60.... suena a Fake


----------



## BHAN83 (7 Nov 2021)

Izan es un nombre? Como Ethan en ingles?

Es el nuevo Johnny de los canis.


----------



## Focus in (7 Nov 2021)

mi hermana a llamado a su hijo Dylan y es Española, le dije que no fuese subnormal que es un nombre panchito y no me hizo caso, asco de sociedad


----------



## Coronel Kilgore (7 Nov 2021)

Izan es como llamar a un chucho


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (7 Nov 2021)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Izan es un nombre?



Es un verbo. Es la 3.ª persona del plural del presente de indicativo, así como la persona de "ustedes", en el verbo cuyo infinitivo es IZAR.







Por ejemplo,
*Izan por primera vez la bandera del Orgullo LGTBI en las torres de la Plaza de España*


----------



## BHAN83 (7 Nov 2021)

.

Yo una vez vi escrito "Izan" en un graffiti.

Creia que estaba escrito mal a drede, a modo de mote facil de escribir, y que el nombre real seria Ethan.

No sé, es como llamarte Jonathan y escribir Yonazan.


----------



## Ajeroman (7 Nov 2021)

Y Aarón de gitano.


----------



## BHAN83 (7 Nov 2021)

En que posición está Paco?

Paco significa Francisco que a su vez significa Francés, Francés cuya polisemia en español significa Mamada.

Paco tambien significa Policía en Chile en lenguaje marginal.


----------



## wopa (7 Nov 2021)

No está la Yenniffer. Eso está mal.


----------



## El centinela (7 Nov 2021)

¿Ya nadie bautiza a sus hijos como Eustaquio y Josefina?

Puta bida tt


----------



## BHAN83 (7 Nov 2021)

El centinela dijo:


> ¿Ya nadie bautiza a sus hijos como Eustaquio y Josefina?
> 
> Puta bida tt



Pues es algo curioso que durante siglos en España se transmitieran nombres feos, porque el respeto a los mayores, al padre y a los abuelos, era maximo.

En cuando se perdió ese respeto, desaparecieron tambien esos nombres.

Lo cual se puede concluir que una sociedad no-anglosajona con nombres anglosajones es una sociedad de mierda decadente.
Como Pancholandia y la España actual.

Las chonis que paren lechones respetan mas a actores y actrices de mierdapeliculas de hollywood que a sus propios padres/abuelos.


----------



## MarcoAJachis-Yeni Farlopa (7 Nov 2021)

Aitana (la gitana) y chloe son desde luego los nombres más chonis


----------



## Poseidón (7 Nov 2021)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Izan es un nombre? Como Ethan en ingles?
> 
> Es el nuevo Johnny de los canis.



Tengo yo dos en el chollo con niños de ese nombre. 

España se esta sudamericarizando. Dentro de poco veremos Eduars y cosas asi.


----------



## Antiparticula (7 Nov 2021)

Paco en el puesto 46.

Mohamé en el 60.


----------



## Furymundo (7 Nov 2021)

jaja, el mio ni aparece. 
fantastico.
se nota la poca clase de los HEZ-PAÑOLES.


----------



## River in the street (7 Nov 2021)

Y Deborah?? ya no hay "Debora hombres"


----------



## .Kaikus (7 Nov 2021)

*Esa lista es mas falsa que un billete del Monopoly !!!.

PD- Mohamed el sagrado nombre del profeta Muhammad es tendencia en España y tienen los santos cojones de ponerlo por detras de Amir, anda ya.*


----------



## Lemavos (7 Nov 2021)

Y paco y charo?

Este país se hunde


----------



## randomizer (7 Nov 2021)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Izan es un nombre? Como Ethan en ingles?
> 
> Es el nuevo Johnny de los canis.



IZAN, NEIZAN y RAYAN (Ethan, Nathan y Ryan)

TE CAGAS


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (7 Nov 2021)

Aquí en Cataluña las familias catalanoparlantes parece que sólo puedan concebir nombres monosílabos para los niños: Marc, Pau, Pol, Jan, Nil... Un nombre bisílabo ya es sospechoso de sonar a hezpañol.


----------



## randomizer (7 Nov 2021)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Aquí en Cataluña las familias catalanoparlantes parece que sólo puedan concebir nombres monosílabos para los niños: Marc, Pau, Pol, Jan, Nil.



A mí en su día me fascinaba el nombre del campeón de trialsín *Ot Pi *(Ot = Odón).









Ot Pi - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## .Kaikus (7 Nov 2021)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Aquí en Cataluña las familias catalanoparlantes parece que sólo puedan concebir nombres monosílabos para los niños: Marc, Pau, Pol, Jan, Nil... Un nombre bisílabo ya es sospechoso de sonar a hezpañol.



Los nombres de mas de dos silabas, son dificiles de entender por los catañordos...


----------



## Furymundo (7 Nov 2021)

Focus in dijo:


> mi hermana a llamado a su hijo Dylan y es Española, le dije que no fuese subnormal que es un nombre panchito y no me hizo caso, asco de sociedad



en las barricadas los volveremos a bautizar no te preocupes.


----------



## Furymundo (7 Nov 2021)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Aquí en Cataluña las familias catalanoparlantes parece que sólo puedan concebir nombres monosílabos para los niños: Marc, Pau, Pol, Jan, Nil... Un nombre bisílabo ya es sospechoso de sonar a hezpañol.



jajaaj NIL. 
que ostia os daba.


----------



## .Kaikus (7 Nov 2021)

randomizer dijo:


> A mí en su día me fascinaba el nombre del campeón de trialsín *Ot Pi *(Ot = Odón).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues anda que la talufada de coger Oriol como nombre propio, los talufos son ridiculos !!!.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (7 Nov 2021)

La 18 es Mía, que no me la quiten.


----------



## Furymundo (7 Nov 2021)

entre charos y canis anda la cosa.


----------



## randomizer (7 Nov 2021)

Furymundo dijo:


> jajaaj NIL.
> que ostia os daba.



Hay unos cuantos...

De niño:

Biel
Blai
Boi
Bru
Cai
Cesc
Dan
Drac
Elm
Gil
Grau
Guim
Hug
Iol
Iu
Jan
Joan
Llop
Lluc
Marc
Max
Nel
Nil
Ot
Pau
Pep
Pol
Quel
Quer
Quim
Roc
Sam
Sol
Tom
Ton

De niña:

Bet
Beth
Blau
Cel
Ia
Lis
Mar
Nit
Sol
Txell


----------



## Octubris (7 Nov 2021)

Podría ser muchísimo peor. No lo veo mal.

Decir que Martín, Lucas o Mateo son "nombres argentinos" es absurdo.

Son nombres católicos como Dios manda y bién puestos que están.

Hay una cierta recesión de nombres raros y me alegro.


----------



## El Caga Chele (7 Nov 2021)

De que hablas??? acá Enzo es rarísimo, y Tiago es moda reciente solo en Colombia
El top 10 en México:


Victoria 
 Renata
Sofia
Valeria
 María José
María Fernanda
Valentina
 Ximena
Regina
Camila


Alexander
 Mateo
Santiago
Daniel
Sebastián
Miguel Ángel
Leonardo
Diego
Matías
 Emiliano


----------



## Furymundo (7 Nov 2021)

randomizer dijo:


> Hay unos cuantos...
> 
> De niño:
> 
> ...



Llop es el apellido paterno de un abuelo mio.
como nombre mola
Lobo.
pero es ridiculo.
los nombres monosilabos son esos en los que no sabes si te han llamado o no. 

la gran mayoria de esos nombres no tienen significado
ni santo.


----------



## randomizer (7 Nov 2021)

Coronel Kilgore dijo:


> Izan es como llamar a un chucho



Además IZAN es NAZI al revés


----------



## kabeljau (7 Nov 2021)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> Es un verbo. Es la 3.ª persona del plural del presente de indicativo, así como la persona de "ustedes", en el verbo cuyo infinitivo es IZAR.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 829763
> 
> ...



Dudo que los sevillanos sean todos maricones, habrá como el Iz, el marrasclino, etc., pero toda Sevilla no puede ser parguela.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (7 Nov 2021)

randomizer dijo:


> A mí en su día me fascinaba el nombre del campeón de trialsín *Ot Pi *(Ot = Odón).
> 
> 
> 
> ...





randomizer dijo:


> Hay unos cuantos...
> 
> De niño:
> 
> ...



¿En serio hay padres que le ponen al niño Llop o Drac? WTF.


----------



## randomizer (7 Nov 2021)

Furymundo dijo:


> Llop es el apellido paterno de un abuelo mio.
> como nombre mola
> Lobo.
> pero es ridiculo.
> ...



Muchos de esos nombres son _hipocorísticos_ (como Pepe = José) y algunos no tienen santo, pero la mayoría sí.

Marco los hipocorísticos con (h):

NIÑOS

Biel - Gabriel (h)
Blai - Blas
Boi - Baudilio
Bru - Bruno
Cai - Cayo
Cesc - Francisco (h)
Dan - Daniel (h)
Drac - Dragón, Draco ???
Elm - Elmo, Telmo
Gil - Gil
Grau - Gerardo (variante)
Guim - Guillermo (variante)
Hug - Hugo
Iol - ???
Iu - Ivo
Jan - Juan (h)
Joan - Juan
Llop - Lope
Lluc - Lucas
Marc - Marcos
Max - Máximo, Maximiliano (h)
Nel - Nelo
Nil - Nilo
Ot - Odón
Pau - Pablo
Pep - José (h)
Pol - Polo
Quel - Miguel (h)
Quer - ???
Quim - Joaquín (h)
Roc - Roque
Sam - Samuel(h)
Sol - Sol
Tom - Tomás (h)
Ton - Antonio (h)

NIÑAS

Bet - Isabel (h)
Beth - Isabel (h)
Blau - Azul
Cel - Cielo
Ia - ???
Lis - Lis
Mar - Mar
Nit - Noche
Sol - Sol
Txell - Meritxell (virgen de) (h)


----------



## sisar_vidal (7 Nov 2021)

No está Mohamed, me descojono de esa lista


----------



## kabeljau (7 Nov 2021)

Hubo una temporada aciaga en la que los papás ponían a los niños y niñas nombres que no se atienen al martirologio romano, sino a nombres de toros de más de 550 kg. para la Fiesta Nacional, por ejemplo, Libertad, Lucero, Servilletero, Navarro, Huelvano, Trianera, Rociero, etc. Cosas así, raras. Pero eso no es nada comparado con d. Camilo José Cela, que le encargaron una novela en Venezuela -su gobierno-, y contrató allí a una secretaria para datos que se llamaba "Telegrafía sin hilos". No es coña, es completamente cierto. La novela es "La Catira".


----------



## Furymundo (7 Nov 2021)

randomizer dijo:


> Muchos de esos nombres son _hipocorísticos_ (como Pepe = José) y algunos no tienen santo, pero la mayoría sí.
> 
> Marco los hipocorísticos con (h):
> 
> ...



ni idea de eso, pero ya ves los de niña Mar Noche, Sol

y el de niño Drac.


----------



## randomizer (7 Nov 2021)

kabeljau dijo:


> Hubo una temporada aciaga en la que los papás ponían a los niños y niñas nombres que no se atienen al martirologio romano, sino a nombres de toros de más de 550 kg. para la Fiesta Nacional, por ejemplo, Libertad, Lucero, Servilletero, Navarro, Huelvano, Trianera, Rociero, etc. Cosas así, raras. Pero eso no es nada comparado con d. Camilo José Cela, que le encargaron una novela en Venezuela -su gobierno-, y contrató allí a una secretaria para datos que se llamaba "Telegrafía sin hilos". No es coña, es completamente cierto. La novela es "La Catira".



Los nombres raros de Ecuador (especialmente de la provincia amazónica de Manabí) son legendarios.









Ecuador, récord en nombres raros - La Hora


El pa�s -especialmente la provincia de Manab�- se lleva el campeonato por los nombres raros. Pero no s�lo las personas, tambi�n los pueblos.




lahora.com.ec





Aquí un padre manabita que pone a su hija MIA KHALIFA, con 2 cojones:






Nombres extravagantes, sello de Manabí; ahora nació Mía Khalifa | Ecuador | Noticias | El Universo


Andrés Zambrano, padre de la menor, recibió críticas y comentarios a favor por amigos y familia.




www.eluniverso.com


----------



## BHAN83 (7 Nov 2021)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Paco en el puesto 46.
> 
> Mohamé en el 60.



Aún hay esperanza.


----------



## randomizer (7 Nov 2021)

Furymundo dijo:


> ni idea de eso, pero ya ves los de niña Mar Noche, Sol
> 
> y el de niño Drac.



Bueno, Mar es común (María del Mar sin María), Sol (arcaico quizás; una de las hijas del Cid (Doña Elvira y Doña Sol)).

Noche sí es un poco _original_. Pero en español también tenemos lo nuestro, p.ej: Lluvia Rojo


----------



## europeo (7 Nov 2021)

randomizer dijo:


> Aquí un padre que pone a su hija MIA KHALIFA, con 2 cojones:




El Juez del Registro Civil debería tener un par de cojones y decir que esos nombres no los inscribe, que se piensen otro.









Juego de Tronos: Llamaron a sus hijas Daenerys y ahora tienen un problema: "Estoy en shock"


"Soy Daenerys de la Tormenta de la Casa Targaryen, de la sangre de Aegon el Conquistador y Maegor el Cruel, y antes que ellos de la antigua Valyria. Soy la hija del dragón, y les j




www.elmundo.es





Especialmente dedicado a los fans gilipollas de Juego de Tronos.


----------



## Furymundo (7 Nov 2021)

randomizer dijo:


> Bueno, Mar es común (María del Mar sin María), Sol (arcaico quizás; una de las hijas del Cid (Doña Elvira y Doña Sol)).
> 
> Noche sí es un poco _original_. Pero en español también tenemos lo nuestro, p.ej: Lluvia Rojo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 829806



si los catalanes no pueden poner lluvia a las tias
porque su lluvia suena demasiado mal

Plutga. 
que sino lo ponian tambien.


----------



## Floid (7 Nov 2021)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Izan es un nombre? Como Ethan en ingles?
> 
> Es el nuevo Johnny de los canis.



Si, es Ethan , en cuanto a lo demas, ¿ querras decir "yoni", "yonatan", y "yeremi"


----------



## Floid (7 Nov 2021)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Pues es algo curioso que durante siglos en España se transmitieran nombres feos, porque el respeto a los mayores, al padre y a los abuelos, era maximo.
> 
> En cuando se perdió ese respeto, desaparecieron tambien esos nombres.



Bueno imagino que un nombre sea bonito o feo ira como con la moda y los tiempos, segun....


----------



## randomizer (7 Nov 2021)

Maś nombres ecuatorianos. Aunque salen en la sección de humor de publico.es, son totalmente reales:

Primera Comunión Bastidas
Martes Trece Santana 
Cabalgata Deportiva Vera
Justo Empate Enríquez 
Campeón Invicto Rodríguez Aspiazu 
Victoria Apretada Obregón Carrera. 
Semen de los Dioses Bazurto Quezada






De Justo Empate a Semen de los Dioses: Nombres ecuatorianos que debería prohibir la Convención de Ginebra


Vicks Vaporub... ¡Viva! ¿Se te pusieron los pelos como escarpias cuando oíste hablar de Goku Ceferino?, ¿Te da la risa floja al saber que ahí fuera hay una chavala que se llama Luz Cuesta Mogollón? Pues estos nombres made in Spain son equiparables a un Juan Pérez cualquiera si los comparamos con




blogs.publico.es


----------



## Drogoprofe (7 Nov 2021)

Yoni


----------



## Hulagu (7 Nov 2021)

He visto los sabuesos del foro ,los buenos españoles. rastreando a Mohamed. y qué desilusión cuando se lo han encontrado el 60 . es un fake, no cabe duda. Mohamed es el primero todos lo sabemos pajilleros* sin fronteras


----------



## kabeljau (7 Nov 2021)

Los jueces del Registro debería prohibir nombres moros y atenerse a lo que dice El Quijote sobre los sarracenos esos: que son seguidores del falso profeta. Es decir, si lo dice Cervantes que estuvo en la Batalla de Lepanto y a las órdenes del Marqués de Santa Cruz, don Álvaro de Bazán, razón tendrá para decir lo que dice.
Otra cosa ya que cito a Cervantes y al ÚNICO Almirante invicto (Don Álvaro de Bazán), su jefe: os recomiendo encarecidamente la lectura del capítulo 39 de El Quijote donde Cervantes pone por las nubes a d. Álvaro de Bazán 30 AÑOS DESPUÉS DE LA BATALLA. 

¡Coño! Que tenemos en España lo mejor de lo mejor y nos estamos amariconando como esos de la mafia gubernamental.


----------



## inteño (7 Nov 2021)

Izan... la bandera 

¿Los padres no aprendieron de aquel capítulo de los Simpsons: _John, mamón; Pancracio, tócame el topacio_?


----------



## inteño (7 Nov 2021)

Hulagu dijo:


> He visto los sabuesos del foro ,los buenos españoles. rastreando a Mohamed. y qué desilusión cuando se lo han encontrado el 60 . es un fake, no cabe duda. Mohamed es el primero todos lo sabemos pajilleros* sin fronteras



No hace falta que se los pongan aquí, ¿no ves que ya vienen hechos y criados? Los tuyos los llama _vuestros niños_, para más señas


----------



## Parco Molo (7 Nov 2021)

fvckCatalonia dijo:


> Mohamed el 60.... suena a Fake



A usted le suena a fake, y yo digo que es fake:
N° 72: Jan - Jana
Casualidad demasiado improbable


----------



## Pablem0s (7 Nov 2021)

Cuando Mohamed supere a Jesús (está a apenas 12 puestos) será el punto de no retorno.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (7 Nov 2021)

A mí me da mucha pena que esos niños no puedan celebrar su santo y tengan que celebrar su onomástica el día del cerro, del dragón, del monte de su pueblo, o del lobo.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (7 Nov 2021)

BHAN83 dijo:


> .
> 
> Yo una vez vi escrito "Izan" en un graffiti.
> 
> ...



Yo se lo vi tatuado a una auxiliar, y no solo eso, justo antes de vérselo estuve hablando con otro médico de lo absurdo de poner “NEIZAN” (que es Nathan) y que ya lo había visto varias veces….

Siempre me odiará mientras cobra su sueldo de funcionaria por rascarme el coño


----------



## alguiencualquiera (7 Nov 2021)

Nombre de conde en el puesto 94.


----------



## Wamba (7 Nov 2021)

Hugo, vaya nombre mas horrendo...


----------



## Esse est deus (7 Nov 2021)

Nombres ideales para una sociedad de invertidos y descastados.


----------



## Hulagu (7 Nov 2021)

nombres guapos para niñas...históricos..con resonancias....recios...


Gala Placidia, esposa de Ataúlfo (414–15)
Flavia Valiana, esposa de Teodorico I (418–51)
Ragnahilda (Ragnachildis), esposa de Eurico (466–84)
Teodegonda, esposa de Alarico II (494–507)
Clotilde (Chrodechildis), esposa de Amalarico (511/26–31)
Gosuinda (Goiswintha), esposa de Atanagildo (554–67)
Teodosia de Cartagena, primera esposa de Leovigildo (568–86)
Goisuinta (Goiswintha), por segunda vez, segunda esposa de Leovigildo
Ingundis, esposa de Hermenegildo (580–85), casados en 579
Baddo (Bauda), esposa de Recaredo I (580–601), falleció antes que él
Clodosvinta, esposa de Recaredo I, se casaron en 594
Hildoara, esposa de Gundemaro (610–12)
Teodora, esposa de Suintila (621–31)
Riciberga, esposa de Chindasvinto (642–53)
Liuvigoto, esposa de Ervigio (680–87)
Cixilo, esposa de Egica (687–702), casados en 670, pero repudiada a finales del 687
Egilona, esposa de Don Rodrigo (710–11/12)


----------



## Hulagu (7 Nov 2021)

nombres guapos para niñas...históricos..con resonancias....recios...


Gala Placidia, esposa de Ataúlfo (414–15)
Flavia Valiana, esposa de Teodorico I (418–51)
Ragnahilda (Ragnachildis), esposa de Eurico (466–84)
Teodegonda, esposa de Alarico II (494–507)
Clotilde (Chrodechildis), esposa de Amalarico (511/26–31)
Gosuinda (Goiswintha), esposa de Atanagildo (554–67)
Teodosia de Cartagena, primera esposa de Leovigildo (568–86)
Goisuinta (Goiswintha), por segunda vez, segunda esposa de Leovigildo
Ingundis, esposa de Hermenegildo (580–85), casados en 579
Baddo (Bauda), esposa de Recaredo I (580–601), falleció antes que él
Clodosvinta, esposa de Recaredo I, se casaron en 594
Hildoara, esposa de Gundemaro (610–12)
Teodora, esposa de Suintila (621–31)
Riciberga, esposa de Chindasvinto (642–53)
Liuvigoto, esposa de Ervigio (680–87)
Cixilo, esposa de Egica (687–702), casados en 670, pero repudiada a finales del 687
Egilona, esposa de Don Rodrigo (710–11/12)


----------



## Espartano27 (7 Nov 2021)

Hulagu dijo:


> nombres guapos para niñas...históricos..con resonancias....recios...
> 
> 
> Gala Placidia, esposa de Ataúlfo (414–15)
> ...



Las únicas que suenan bien es Gala y Flavia el resto suena como el culo


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (7 Nov 2021)

Yo quise llamar a mi hijo Hernán, tambien Franco que es un bonito nombre italiano ( esto se lo decía a la gente para trolearles).

Yo le habría puesto Hernán, pero no ha habido huevos, tiene otro nombre de Español que tiraba de hierro más light...


----------



## Hulagu (7 Nov 2021)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Las únicas que suenan bien es Gala y Flavia el resto suena como el culo



Gala y Flavia eran romanas...el resto, son nombres visigodos.
Teodegonda no me digas que no es bonito..bonito....


----------



## JB12 (7 Nov 2021)

CHLOE WTF?????


----------



## Baltasar G thang (7 Nov 2021)

miralo por el lado positivo
ya no hay mas vanesas


----------



## Baltasar G thang (7 Nov 2021)

Hulagu dijo:


> nombres guapos para niñas...históricos..con resonancias....recios...
> 
> 
> Gala Placidia, esposa de Ataúlfo (414–15)
> ...



riciverga es loleante


----------



## Funcional (7 Nov 2021)

Si sumamos los Eric con los Erik a lo mejor es el nombre más puesto.....
Los hijos de los Yeremis y las Ainaras ahora vuelven a los orígenes germánicos, si lo supieran....


----------



## Castellano (7 Nov 2021)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Paco en el puesto 46.
> 
> Mohamé en el 60.



Amir está antes y es de moro también.

Mohamed es de moros paco, Amir es como más moderno


----------



## Hulagu (7 Nov 2021)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> riciverga es loleante



Riciberga, esposa de Chindasvinto...no me jodas...que pareja..que pareja.
Y lo mejor es que fueron reyes 11 años...una pasada para la época visigoda...


----------



## Supremacía (7 Nov 2021)

En la novela _La carta esférica, _de Pérez-Reverte, hay un personaje femenino que se llama Tánger Soto. Aunque se trata de una mujer ficticia, me intriga sobremanera por qué Reverte decidió llamarla Tánger.


----------



## Hulagu (7 Nov 2021)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Aún hay esperanza.



Paco vive, la lucha sigue...


----------



## Gotthard (7 Nov 2021)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Pues es algo curioso que durante siglos en España se transmitieran nombres feos, porque el respeto a los mayores, al padre y a los abuelos, era maximo.
> 
> En cuando se perdió ese respeto, desaparecieron tambien esos nombres.
> 
> ...



Pues los nombres "feos" son nombres con significados procerescos, pero en un pais donde la mejor manera de esconder un secreto es escribir un libro, asi nos va, poca gente es capaz de saber que significan y le ponen a sus crios nombres que no significan nada y menos para un español, cuyos nombres deberian ser grecorromanos o germanicos (godos).

Saturnino (romano): Taciturno, oscuro.

Eustaquio (griego): Fructifero, fecundo.

Godofredo (germanico): Protegido de los dioses.

Rigoberto (germanico): Noble y rico.

Aniceto (griego): Invencible.

Anselmo (germanico): Yelmo de los dioses.

Ciriaco (griego): Señorial.

Mamerto (romano): Guerrero, luchador.

Indalecio (ibero): Mensajero de los Dioses.

Silvestre (romano): Procedente del Bosque.

Terencio (romano): Del terentium, la zona del campo de marte donde se libraban luchas de gladiadores.

Horacio (romano): Devoto de las Horas, diosas primigeneas etruscas. Es uno de los nombres mas antiguos.

Sisebuto (germanio): Jefe victorioso.

Es curioso que en otros paises ponen nombres siempre de raices nacionales tradicionales..., Helmut, Hermann, pocos Yonatanes y Yesisicas conozco en Alemania. Aqui les caen nombres a los crios que van a odiar a sus padres por ello.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (7 Nov 2021)

La gente ya le pone los diminutivos directamente, alex, Teo, lola…

hay varios que estarian mucho más arriba pero se subdividen en distintas formas de escribirlo, tipo Leire-Leyre.


Los que nombran por personajes famosos, generalmente artistas tipo Liam. Ese merecía apellidarse gorda o parda.


----------



## Sergey Vodka (7 Nov 2021)

Segarro ... ¿Qué puesto ocupa en la lista?


----------



## Jevitronka (7 Nov 2021)

Izán es un bonito nombre burgalés









Gumiel de Izán - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## El Pionero (7 Nov 2021)

Yo pensaba que era Mohamed o Edison


----------



## Santolin (7 Nov 2021)

Ajeroman dijo:


> Y Aarón de gitano.



Así se llamaba el hermano de moisés el que guió al pueblo judío, me consuela de que mohamed esta el 60 y no el primero como sucia, digo Suecia


----------



## amcxxl (7 Nov 2021)

Espartano27 dijo:


> ​*Nombres de niño*​*Nombres de niña*​1​HUGO​LUCIA​2​MATEO​SOFIA​3​MARTIN​MARTINA​4​LUCAS​MARIA​5​LEO​JULIA​6​DANIEL​PAULA​7​ALEJANDRO​VALERIA​8​MANUEL​EMMA​9​PABLO​DANIELA​10​ALVARO​CARLA​11​ADRIAN​ALBA​12​ENZO​NOA​13​MARIO​ALMA​14​DIEGO​SARA​15​DAVID​CARMEN​16​OLIVER​VEGA​17​MARCOS​LARA​18​THIAGO​MIA​19​MARCO​VALENTINA​20​ALEX​OLIVIA​21​JAVIER​CLAUDIA​22​IZAN​JIMENA​23​BRUNO​LOLA​24​MIGUEL​CHLOE​25​ANTONIO​AITANA​26​GONZALO​ABRIL​27​LIAM​ANA​28​GAEL​LAIA​29​MARC​TRIANA​30​CARLOS​CANDELA​31​JUAN​ALEJANDRA​32​ANGEL​ELENA​33​DYLAN​VERA​34​NICOLAS​MANUELA​35​JOSE​ADRIANA​36​SERGIO​INES​37​GABRIEL​MARTA​38​LUCA​CARLOTA​39​JORGE​IRENE​40​DARIO​VICTORIA​41​IKER​BLANCA​42​SAMUEL​MARINA​43​ERIC​LAURA​44​ADAM​ROCIO​45​HECTOR​ALICIA​46​FRANCISCO​CLARA​47​RODRIGO​NORA​48​JESUS​LIA​49​ERIK​ARIADNA​50​AMIR​ZOE​51​JAIME​AMIRA​52​IAN​GALA​53​RUBEN​CELIA​54​AARON​LEIRE​55​IVAN​EVA​56​PAU​ANGELA​57​VICTOR​ANDREA​58​GUILLERMO​AFRICA​59​LUIS​LUNA​60​MOHAMED​AINHOA​61​PEDRO​AINARA​62​JULEN​INDIA​63​UNAI​NEREA​64​RAFAEL​ONA​65​SANTIAGO​ELSA​66​SAUL​ISABEL​67​ALBERTO​LEYRE​68​NOAH​GABRIELA​69​AITOR​AINA​70​JOEL​CAYETANA​71​NIL​IRIA​72​JAN​JANA​73​POL​MAR​74​RAUL​CLOE​75​MATIAS​LINA​76​MARTI​JULIETA​77​FERNANDO​ADARA​78​ANDRES​NAIA​79​RAYAN​IRIS​80​ALONSO​NOUR​81​ISMAEL​MARA​82​ASIER​HELENA​83​BIEL​YASMIN​84​ANDER​NATALIA​85​ALEIX​ARLET​86​AXEL​DIANA​87​ALAN​AROA​88​IGNACIO​AMAIA​89​FABIO​CRISTINA​90​NEIZAN​NAHIA​91​JON​ISABELLA​92​TEO​MALAK​93​ISAAC​ELIA​94​ARNAU​CAROLINA​95​LUKA​BERTA​96​MAX​FATIMA​97​IMRAN​NURIA​98​YOUSSEF​AZAHARA​99​ANAS​MACARENA​100​ELIAS​AURORA​
> _Fuente: INE (publicado en junio de 2021 con datos de 2020. Próxima actualización: junio de 2022)_



Mohammed en el puesto 60 y Amir en el 50 ??

menudo fake


----------



## eL PERRO (7 Nov 2021)

Que putisimo asco dan los 5 primeros. Y lo demas... no habia bastante con el IZAN, que ahora llega el NEIZAN      

En fin, 40% panchos 40% moros y 10% españoles kinkis y gitanos


----------



## daesrd (7 Nov 2021)

Uff el mío, aunque es e los antiguos, aún mantiene el tipo....


----------



## das kind (7 Nov 2021)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> Es un verbo. Es la 3.ª persona del plural del presente de indicativo, así como la persona de "ustedes", en el verbo cuyo infinitivo es IZAR.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 829763
> 
> ...



Es el verbo "ser" en Euskera. Aún vendrá alguien diciendo que es un nombre vasco.


----------



## das kind (7 Nov 2021)

daesrd dijo:


> Uff el mío, aunque es e los antiguos, aún mantiene el tipo....



El mío es de los de toda la vida, y ya ni aparece.


----------



## Dadaista (7 Nov 2021)

El centinela dijo:


> ¿Ya nadie bautiza a sus hijos como Eustaquio y Josefina?
> 
> Puta bida tt



s
Josefina existe o es Josefa?


----------



## Dadaista (7 Nov 2021)

Hulagu dijo:


> Gala y Flavia eran romanas...el resto, son nombres visigodos.
> Teodegonda no me digas que no es bonito..bonito....



Vaya trauma en el cole. Le cantaran "teo, teo, teo, hasta el nombre lo tienes feo". Yo conocí un Aristóteles, puf que mal lo pasaba, al final .se había llamar Aris


----------



## Abort&cospelo (7 Nov 2021)

Salvo dos o tres el resto de puta pena. Nombres de proletario, de moromierda, de gentuza toxicama en potencia, anglosajonizamiento cani/ choni barriobajero paguitero votasociata que da para atras.


----------



## Sir Connor (7 Nov 2021)

Spike si es niño


----------



## Vivoenalemania (7 Nov 2021)

randomizer dijo:


> IZAN, NEIZAN y RAYAN (Ethan, Nathan y Ryan)
> 
> TE CAGAS



Yo tenía un amigo algo mayor cuando era adolescente que se llamaba Yony


----------



## Alcazar (7 Nov 2021)

Mi hijo se llama como yo, y como su abuelo y todos sus ancestros varones, que sepamos hasta principios del siglo XIX.


----------



## GonX (7 Nov 2021)

Pablem0s dijo:


> Cuando Mohamed supere a Jesús (está a apenas 12 puestos) será el punto de no retorno.


----------



## GonX (7 Nov 2021)

Sergey Vodka dijo:


> Segarro ... ¿Qué puesto ocupa en la lista?



En Cataluña hay el apellido Segarra.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (7 Nov 2021)

GonX dijo:


> En Cataluña hay el apellido Segarra.



Se-agarra a la peseta (bueno, al euro)


----------



## MellomBakkarOgBerg (8 Nov 2021)

Bueno, dentro de nombres "raros" Enzo no está mal siempre y cuando sea en honor a este caballero: 







Lo de Izan lo dejamos para otro día porque es para darle una somanta de palos a los progenitores.


----------



## XRL (8 Nov 2021)

gitania cada dia mas cani,que asco


----------



## GonX (8 Nov 2021)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> Se agarra a la peseta (bueno, al euro)



La palabra proviene del vasco, pero el apellido proviene de una comarca de allí. Pero existe en todo españa.


----------



## piru (8 Nov 2021)

Cristian? No está er Cristian?
Un sindiós.


----------



## Masateo (8 Nov 2021)

BHAN83 dijo:


> .
> 
> Yo una vez vi escrito "Izan" en un graffiti.
> 
> ...



Ahí está Nathan, en el 90.


----------



## Masateo (8 Nov 2021)

Qué cabrón ::


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (8 Nov 2021)

Es curioso, cuando nací mi nombre no era nada habitual, pero ahora está allá arriba.

Por otro lado mohamed el 60, jajajajaja, si casi todos los años (diría que el 70% mínimo) el día de año nuevo que la televiSión saca el primer bebe del año resulta que se trata de un mohamed, un mamadou o un wilsoncito. Y esto ocurre desde hace ya muchos años, no es un fenómeno nuevo ni mucho menos.


----------



## AlquilerPorLasNUbes (8 Nov 2021)

Sobre Mohamed hay que tener en cuenta que no hay varias formas de escribirlo. En el top 10 de Ceuta y Melilla aparecen: Mohamed, Mohammed, Muhammad y Maher.



Jevitronka dijo:


> Izán es un bonito nombre burgalés
> 
> 
> 
> ...





das kind dijo:


> Es el verbo "ser" en Euskera. Aún vendrá alguien diciendo que es un nombre vasco.



Hace unos años hubo polémica en el pueblo sobre si era Izán o Hizán. Al final ganó la primera opción y una de las teorías es que viene de un hidalgo Vasco-Navarro de nombre "Izani".


----------



## das kind (8 Nov 2021)

Dadaista dijo:


> s
> Josefina existe o es Josefa?



@Dadaista 

Si no recuerdo mal, el nombre "primitivo" era Josefina, pero se las llamaba Josefa (como a mí madre), o Pepa. Más adelante, unJosefa pasó a ser nombre también. Que me corrijan si me equivoco.

Un beso, mamá. Espero que allá donde estés, estés bien.


----------



## kenny220 (8 Nov 2021)

Vanelope. De la peli de Ralph rompe Internet.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (8 Nov 2021)

AlquilerPorLasNUbes dijo:


> En el top 10 de Ceuta y Melilla aparecen: Mohamed, Mohammed, Muhammad y [...]



Los moros no saben ni escribir en su propio idioma. Es como si nosotros tuviéramos José, Josá, Jusé, Jusaé, Josae (para un mismo patrón: san José). Que escriban un solo Mohamed, por ejemplo, "Mohamed", y punto; y no Mohamed, Mohammed, Muhammad, Muhamad, Mohammad, etc. (refiriéndose todos al mismo "profeta"). Y ocurre lo mismo con la mayoría de los demás nombres musulmanes.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (8 Nov 2021)

Me sorprende que Roberto, Julio o Verónica no estén entre los 100 primeros.

El mundo se va a la mierda.


----------



## Vengerberg (8 Nov 2021)

"Izan" me suena haberlo visto, pero ya con "NEIZAN" termino de desmayarme. Hay que ser garrulos.


----------



## kicorv (8 Nov 2021)

Me esperaba una mayoría de Mohammed’s, Ahmeds y Fatimas y luego:

- Quarantine
- Covid Alberto
- Covid Luis
- Mascarillo
- Vacunancio/a
- Binaria
- Alberto Fallido (este es para inteligentes)
- Autoridada
- Roberte (y ya que elija elle su sexo)
- Greta
- Caraluz
- Inflacionualdo
- Volcano


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Nov 2021)

es una pena que los nombres no signifiquen nada. 
Son simples sonidos , como silbarle al perro. 

Los apodos son más divertidos . la gente debería llamarse como los avatares que se usan en BURBUJA.


----------



## Miss Andorra (8 Nov 2021)

Abort&cospelo dijo:


> Salvo dos o tres el resto de puta pena. Nombres de proletario, de moromierda, de gentuza toxicama en potencia, anglosajonizamiento cani/ choni barriobajero paguitero votasociata que da para atras.



Los que mas natalidad traen sino Hezpana apestaria a meado de langosto unicamente.

Los pijos no se reproducen : o son maricones profundos, o prefieren a perros en lugar de hijos o les va mas coleccionar figuritas de Star Warros hasta los 50 y ellas hacer las putas en los pubs o poner morritos para el insta cual quinceaneras en plena menopausia.


----------



## NORDWAND (8 Nov 2021)

Saturnino manda!


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (8 Nov 2021)

Nadie pone Adolf a su hijo? De apellido Gil. 
Y los moronegros sólo saben llamarse Mojamed?


----------



## 121 (8 Nov 2021)

fvckCatalonia dijo:


> Mohamed el 60.... suena a Fake



Tienen muchas variantes, mohammed con 2 m, muhammad, mohamed... Si las agrupas todas es top 30 fácil


----------



## Chortina de Humo (8 Nov 2021)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> riciverga es loleante



Suena a locaza travesti  

Hay algunos nombres que parecen de helados, Llop? Drac?
La gente es muy muy subnormal


----------



## Seronoser (8 Nov 2021)

By Tezanos


----------



## Dr. Oldman (8 Nov 2021)

Estoy en el podio. Bien!!


----------



## antonio estrada (8 Nov 2021)

Yo he andado mucho por allí y salvo cuatro con nombre inglés, todos en Español. La gente que trabajan en nuestro distribuidor se llaman: Alfredo, César, Beatriz, Ángel... Y apellidos españoles a mansalva: Quirós, Roa, Pinyol, Ubaldo...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (8 Nov 2021)

Si yo tengo un crio le llamaré Yonipeté.


----------



## antonio estrada (8 Nov 2021)

kicorv dijo:


> Me esperaba una mayoría de Mohammed’s, Ahmeds y Fatimas y luego:
> 
> - Quarantine
> - Covid Alberto
> ...



Bien visto,

Muchos apellidos actuales son oficios, algunos olvidados:
Antonio Herrero, Inés Sastre, JL Zapatero, etc. 

Dentro de unos años nos encontraremos esos nombres que pones con apellidos de oficios modernos:

Vacunancio Webmaster, Volcano Comunitymanager, Binaria de Género.


----------



## Supremacía (8 Nov 2021)

El número cinco, Leo, ni siquiera es un nombre completo, sino una apócope. Existen Leonardo, Leobardo, León y Leoncio, pero no Leo solamente.

Edito:
También existen Leonel, Leopoldo y Leodegario.


----------



## antonio estrada (8 Nov 2021)

No creas. Muchas veces la que dice que se llama Angie, luego en los papeles realmente se llama Ángela en español. Conozco gente bastante bien posicionada allí y muchos tienen nombres españoles.

Bobby Brillante es buen amigo mío.








Bobby Brillante


Bobby Brillante está en Facebook. Únete a Facebook para conectar con Bobby Brillante y otras personas que quizá conozcas. Facebook da a la gente el poder de compartir y hacer del mundo un lugar más...




www.facebook.com





Era el director de comunicación del Gobierno. Realmente se llama Roberto en Español, pero es conocido por Bobby. Esto es lo más frecuente.


----------



## Supremacía (8 Nov 2021)

MellomBakkarOgBerg dijo:


> Bueno, dentro de nombres "raros" Enzo no está mal siempre y cuando sea en honor a este caballero:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



También existe el nombre Renzo, que no suena nada mal.


----------



## Supremacía (8 Nov 2021)

das kind dijo:


> @Dadaista
> 
> Si no recuerdo mal, el nombre "primitivo" era Josefina, pero se las llamaba Josefa (como a mí madre), o Pepa. Más adelante, unJosefa pasó a ser nombre también. Que me corrijan si me equivoco.
> 
> Un beso, mamá. Espero que allá donde estés, estés bien.



Yo tengo la idea de que Josefa es el femenino de José, que hace algunos siglos se escribía “Josef”, así que Josefina sería un diminutivo.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (8 Nov 2021)

Vaya tela, metemos 2 apóstoles y un legionario romano entre los 5 primeros y lo criticamos. Nos merecemos todos los Izan, Kevin y Mohamed que nos caigan.


----------



## Atotrapo (8 Nov 2021)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Pues es algo curioso que durante siglos en España se transmitieran nombres feos, porque el respeto a los mayores, al padre y a los abuelos, era maximo.
> 
> En cuando se perdió ese respeto, desaparecieron tambien esos nombres.
> 
> ...



Tambien pienso como tú en ese sentido, la sociedad está en decadencia y se ve cuando se ponen nombres absurdos a sus hijos, estilo Khalessi o Arya como se escriba porque “lo vi en juego de tronos y me gustó mucho la serie”.

Un conocido de la familia le pondrá al hijo Izan porque supongo que les gustará, decir que la chica es estilo choni y el es buena gente que me sabe hasta mal por el jaleo en que se va a meter con tema hijos, pero así es la vida y es lo que uno se busca.

La moda Antes eran nombres clásicos, luego nombres medió clásicos y ahora la siguiente moda será poner nombres árabes de estos que tienen algún significado porque son bonitos o anglosajones porque que guay suena.


----------



## Giordano Bruno (8 Nov 2021)

.Kaikus dijo:


> *Esa lista es mas falsa que un billete del Monopoly !!!.
> 
> PD- Mohamed el sagrado nombre del profeta Muhammad es tendencia en España y tienen los santos cojones de ponerlo por detras de Amir, anda ya.*



En mi colegio a principios de los 90 había 2 moros hermanos.....al primero le llamaron Mustafa y al segundo Jaime.
Luego había 2-3 polacos y unas bosnia que llegó de refugiada y unos hermanos de Guinea ecuatorial....cuando la inmigración es controlada y no exagerada las personas se suelen integrar.


----------



## Jules Rimet (8 Nov 2021)

"YOUSSEF", tipico nombre de padre moro y madre española. cuando las dos parejas son moras el hijo se llama mohamed.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (8 Nov 2021)

Que no se usaron nunca en España bueno pues vale...



Nombre: MATEO (edad media: 17,6 años(*))  

PaísTotalPor mil (‰) TOTAL 38.164 1,641 ESPAÑOLES 36.920 1,798 EXTRANJEROS 1.244 0,457





Nombre: LUCAS (edad media: 14,5 años(*))  

PaísTotalPor mil (‰) TOTAL 52.248 2,247 ESPAÑOLES 50.286 2,449 EXTRANJEROS 1.962 0,721





Nombre: MARTIN (edad media: 27,0 años(*))  

PaísTotalPor mil (‰) TOTAL 65.154 2,802 ESPAÑOLES 62.449 3,041 EXTRANJEROS 2.705 0,995




https://www.ine.es/tnombres/formGeneralresult.do



En cualquier caso yo sí conozco un Lucas y un Mateo, ambos de padres gallegos/leoneses por un lado y castellanos por el otro, y son nombres ya existentes en sus familias, por eso lo mencionaba. Pero vamos, que sigo diciendo que con la cantidad de aberraciones que hay en la lista esos 3 que decía eran de los más normalitos/clásicos en España. Salvo por el paréntesis de hace unos años en el que empezaron las cosas raras. También supongo que la cosa irá por zonas y se percibirá de manera diferente en las grandes ciudades que fuera de ellas.


PD: Para el forero que quería saber el total de Mohamed (no entro en variantes), aquí sale:


Nombre: MOHAMED (edad media: 35,3 años(*))  

PaísTotalPor mil (‰) TOTAL 70.148 3,016 ESPAÑOLES 22.871 1,114 EXTRANJEROS 47.277 17,382


----------



## rafabogado (8 Nov 2021)

En lo que hemos quedado los Rafaeles


----------



## Epsilon69 (8 Nov 2021)

LOS VEINTE NOMBRES MÁS FEOS DE CHICO

*Agapito*. Nombre que en el pasado era muy utilizado pero que hoy en día está completamente en desuso o apenas se nombre bebés con él. Es de origen hebreo cuyo significado es el de «amado».
*Anacleto*. A pesar de este fue un nombre muy utilizado durante la época de los primeros cristianos en honor al Papa Anacleto no es para nada un nombre que guste demasiado hoy en día si tenemos en cuenta que apenas se usa. De todas maneras podéis saber que es un nombre de origen griego “Anakletos” cuyo significado es el de «llamado».
*Benemérito.* Nombre de origen latino que parte de la palabra «benemeritus» y cuyo significado es el de «lo que ha merecido bien».
*Crescencio. *Nombre de origen latino que proviene de Crescentius que a su vez deriva de crescens (creciente) y que hace referencia a como los romanos denominaban a Júpiter niño y a Diana como personificación de la luna. A pesar de la profundidad de ese origen no parece que sea un nombre considerado como «bonito».
*Eleuterio*. Otro de los nombres para niño más feos que existen (a pesar de que fue bastante popular décadas atrás) es este. Un nombre de origen griego que significa «hombre libre».
*Epifanio. *Nombre de origen griego que significa «el que emana brillantez».
*Espaminondo*. Igual que el anterior, parece que en el pasado era un nombre bastante popular aunque actualmente es de los más feos que le podemos poner a un bebé. Tampoco se conoce cuál es su origen o qué significa.
*Eustaquio*. Nombre de origen griego cuyo significado es el de «hombre cargado de espigas».
*Gervasio*, Nombre de origen germánico cuyo significado es el de «digno de respeto».
*Hilario*. Nombre que en el pasado llevaron muchos bebes (todavía se encuentran a muchos hombres ancianos que se llaman así) pero que ahora es considerado como feo. Un nombre que se origina del latín «Hilarius» y del que nace también la palabra «hilaridad». El significado relacionado al nombre es «alegría».
*Inolfo*. Nombre que en el pasado parece que se asignaba a muchos niños teniendo en cuenta que todavía se encuentran hombres de más de 80 años que se llaman así, pero que hoy está en desuso porque no es considerado demasiado bonito hasta el punto que se desconoce su origen o significado.
*Pancracio*. Nombre de origen griego que tiene como significado «el que tiene el poder». Un nombre en desuso pero que todos sabemos que pertenece al famoso santo que muchos han tenido, y tienen, en su casa para proporcionarle fortuna y suerte.
*Pascacio. *Nombre bastante feo del que no se conoce el origen y tampoco cuál es su significado.
*Ruperto. *Nombre de origen germánico cuyo significado es el de «el glorioso».
*Tesifonte. *Nombre de origen griego que es considerado como uno de los más feos actualmente aunque era bastante usado en el pasado.
*Tiburcio*. “Nacido en Tívoli” es el significado que posee aquel.
*Torcuato*. Nombre de origen latín que viene de la palabra «Torquatus» y que tiene como significado el de «adornado con guirnaldas».
*Uldarico. *Nombre de origen germánico que tiene como significado el de «rico».
*Vitorio*. Todavía encontramos niños a los que se les pone este nombre pero lo cierto es que Vitorio es otro nombre considerado como feo. Sin embargo, el significado de este nombre de origen latino es el de «el vencedor».
*Vitorino. *Nombre variante de Vitorio por lo que significa lo mismo que este, es decir, «el vendedor».


----------



## elbaranda (8 Nov 2021)

Amir y Mohamed escalando posiciones poco a poco . Si Su Majestad Don Pelayo levantara la cabeza....


----------



## Epsilon69 (8 Nov 2021)

*Nombres menos comunes con más edad media*

1.- Vitores - 75

2.- Hilarino - 75

3-. Euquerio - 74

4-. Siricio - 72

5-. Benemérito - 72

6.- Heradio - 71

7-. Tesifonte - 69

8-. Galan - 68

9-. Livino - 68

10-. Gerardus - 67

11-. Luzdivino - 66

12-. Roso - 66

13-. Uldarico - 65

14-. Flemming - 65

15-. Tolentino - 65

16-. Deseado - 63

17-. Silveri - 61

18-. Dominico - 59

19-. Melito - 58

20-. Celino - 56


1.- Dombina - 78

2.- Heredia - 77

3-. Dictina - 76

4-. Simplicia - 73

5-. Cleta - 73

6.- Nicomeda - 73

7-. Edelvina - 71

8-. Cita - 71

9-. Floria - 70

10-. Elsita - 69

11-. Carriona - 68

12-. Armelinda - 68

13-. Ermila - 67

14-. Fernandina - 66

15-. Piedrasantas - 65

16-. Wenche - 63

17-. Oristila - 63

18-. Aracelia - 62

19-. Aroma - 61

20-. Nory - 58


----------



## Espartano27 (8 Nov 2021)

Supremacía dijo:


> El número cinco, Leo, ni siquiera es un nombre completo, sino una apócope. Existen Leonardo, Leobardo, León y Leoncio, pero no Leo solamente.
> 
> Edito:
> También existen Leonel, Leopoldo y Leodegario.



Leonidas


----------



## Supremacía (8 Nov 2021)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Leonidas



Cierto, lo había olvidado.


----------



## Espartano27 (8 Nov 2021)

rafabogado dijo:


> En lo que hemos quedado los Rafaeles



Nombre judío.


----------



## AlquilerPorLasNUbes (8 Nov 2021)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Que no se usaron nunca en España bueno pues vale...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mírate la gráfica de nacidos por año de cada uno de esos nombres (la edad media te puede dar una idea). Mateo y Lucas son modas de los últimos 10 años. Puede que en Oviedo o Logroño se pusieran algún Mateo más que en el resto de España (por recordar las fiestas donde se engendro el niño o donde se conocieron los padres) pero era algo testimonial. Martín era el más común en los 40-60 pero sin ser excesivamente popular.


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (8 Nov 2021)

.Kaikus dijo:


> *Esa lista es mas falsa que un billete del Monopoly !!!.
> 
> PD- Mohamed el sagrado nombre del profeta Muhammad es tendencia en España y tienen los santos cojones de ponerlo por detras de Amir, anda ya.*



No es eso , es que Mohamed se lo ponen por tradición al primogénito , como paren 5 ó 6 los que ves son primeros hijos de moritas primerizas.


----------



## AlquilerPorLasNUbes (8 Nov 2021)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> Los moros no saben ni escribir en su propio idioma. Es como si nosotros tuviéramos José, Josá, Jusé, Jusaé, Josae (para un mismo patrón: san José). Que escriban un solo Mohamed, por ejemplo, "Mohamed", y punto; y no Mohamed, Mohammed, Muhammad, Muhamad, Mohammad, etc. (refiriéndose todos al mismo "profeta"). Y ocurre lo mismo con la mayoría de los demás nombres musulmanes.



En España tenemos: Josep, Pep, Joseba, Xosé, Xose, José y Jose. La versión maroquí es la dominante pero seguramente alguien de Argelia, Afganistán o Egipto lo escriban ligeramente diferente. 
Luego están los nombres compuestos. Por algo el nombre más común en mujeres es Lucía aunque hay más Carmenes, Marías o Rosarios que en cada registro lo escribían de una forma.


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (8 Nov 2021)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> ¿En serio hay padres que le ponen al niño Llop o Drac? WTF.



Sí , es flipante. Alguno hasta los ponen con grafía exótica metiendo una "h" o similar.
"Drach" , visto con mis ojitos.


----------



## .Kaikus (8 Nov 2021)

_*Unos partos mas y nos acercamos a 100.000 Mohameds, guau !!!.





*_


----------



## Isbanilla (8 Nov 2021)

Niños que conozco a mi alrededor: Emilio, Joaquín, Genoveva, Inés, Carmen, Sara... De cero a 10 años.


----------



## .Kaikus (8 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> LOS VEINTE NOMBRES MÁS FEOS DE CHICO



Son feos por inusuales o poco usados, poner nombres del santoral cristiano, para mi es lo ideal, no como ahora que se ponen nombres ajenos a nuestra cultura o directamente inventados.

Un nombre latino que no tiene santo y que me gusta mucho es :

*Manio, Manivs - *El que nacio al amanecer.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (8 Nov 2021)

AlquilerPorLasNUbes dijo:


> En España tenemos: Josep, Pep, Joseba, Xosé, Xose, José y Jose. La versión maroquí es la dominante pero seguramente alguien de Argelia, Afganistán o Egipto lo escriban ligeramente diferente.
> Luego están los nombres compuestos. Por algo el nombre más común en mujeres es Lucía aunque hay más Carmenes, Marías o Rosarios que en cada registro lo escribían de una forma.



A ver, todos los mojamés que citaba son nombres como para ir al carnet de identidad, nombres de pila. En cambio, José es el de pila, el oficial digamos, y en castellano; Pepe es lo mismo pero no oficial, no de pila, sino de cariño; Pep es Pepe en catalán; Joseba me parece que es en euskera, etc. Pero los musulmanes no se ponen de acuerdo en cómo transliterar sus nombres de pila desde el árabe.


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (8 Nov 2021)

Castellano dijo:


> Amir está antes y es de moro también.
> 
> Mohamed es de moros paco, Amir es como más moderno



Mohamed suele ser el del primogénito. También hay que ver que se puede escribir Muhammad , según provengan de Morería francófona o anglófona y eso disminuye la estadística.


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (8 Nov 2021)

Vivoenalemania dijo:


> Yo tenía un amigo algo mayor cuando era adolescente que se llamaba Yony



Que no es Ryan , es Rayan , un nombre moro.


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (8 Nov 2021)

Joder , que es una versión de Vicente , tanta modernez y le están poniendo Vicente al crío.


----------



## aniceto (8 Nov 2021)

Anda que el 73, Pol...


----------



## AlquilerPorLasNUbes (8 Nov 2021)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> A ver, todos los mojamés que citaba son nombres como para ir al carnet de identidad, nombres de pila. En cambio, José es el de pila, el oficial digamos, y en castellano; Pepe es lo mismo pero no oficial, no de pila, sino de cariño; Pep es Pepe en catalán; Joseba me parece que es en euskera, etc. Pero los musulmanes no se ponen de acuerdo en cómo transliterar sus nombres de pila desde el árabe.



El árabe es una macrolengua que se habla en múltiples países y ni siquiera se escribe en caracteres latinos. En cada país tienen su propio acento y la ʊˈ pueden transcribirla como una "o" o como una "u".


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (8 Nov 2021)

Discrepo.
San Mateo es patrón de muchos pueblos y se ha puesto de toda la vida. 
En Jaén por ejemplo , la feria es por San Lucas y es nombre tradicional.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (8 Nov 2021)

aparece Jimena de mitad para arriba, no todo está perdido.


----------



## Hubardo (8 Nov 2021)

Me pregunto como pronunciarán Liam, que está más alto en la lista que mi nombre.


----------



## Alan__ (8 Nov 2021)

Me gustaría ver una clasificacion por razas, este hilo sin razas no vale nada.

Apuesto que los payos semos minoria.


----------



## Judgement day (8 Nov 2021)

Disculpa, Erik (el nombre de mi hijo mayor) es un nombre germánico y en hispanoamérica no lo verás escrito así porque tienen la fea e incomprensible costumbre de escribirlo así: ERICK, duplicando el fonema /k/ 

Los otros cuatro nombres que citas no me suenan muy "panchitos" que digamos, pero no sé... 

En cuanto los de "baja estofa" estoy básicamente de acuerdo, son nombres de padres canis, horteras y quieroynopuedo.

Saludos.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (8 Nov 2021)

Cloe, Neizan o Dylan  

Señor, llévame pronto.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (8 Nov 2021)

Judgement day dijo:


> En cuanto los de "baja estofa" estoy básicamente de acuerdo, son nombres de padres canis, horteras y quieroynopuedo.



Como Erik.


----------



## Andr3ws (8 Nov 2021)

Pues yo, como amante del imperio romano, llamé a mis hijos Mario y Claudia, sin importarme si estaban de moda o no.
Nombres clásicos, con un porqué, que hubiese sido el mismo en 1880 que en 2020.
Llamarles como subnormales que salen en GH o en una serie de TV es de retrasados.

Por otro lado, mi abuela con 96 años, me contaba en cierta ocasión, que en su pueblo, quien ponía los nombres a los niños eran las madrinas, y más o menos era inamovible lo que esta decidiera. Si tenias alguna muerte de padres o abuelos y querias que el bebe llevara el nombre del muerto, tenias que pedirselo a la madrina y que esta accediera. Cosas de pueblo.


----------



## Cymoril (8 Nov 2021)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> aparece Jimena de mitad para arriba, no todo está perdido.



Jimena es muy bonito.


----------



## elbaranda (8 Nov 2021)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> aparece Jimena de mitad para arriba, no todo está perdido.



Jimena es muy comun en la América Española, bien ed cierto que Ximena muchas veces


----------



## Supremacía (8 Nov 2021)

Yo conozco a un tipo llamado Orígenes. Lo peculiar del caso es que lo conocí en una publicación de Facebook donde él apoyaba el feminismo, por lo cual me cayó mal. Tiempo después, cuando fui a la presentación de un libro de historia, lo conocí en persona porque él es historiador y estaba en ese lugar.


----------



## Covaleda (8 Nov 2021)

El título debe estar mal, ya que dice nombres españoles, cuando quizá debería indicar "en España".

Al hilo de la cuestión en mi entorno entre los que llegaron recientemente al mundo abundan los Rodrigos, Álvaros, Ramiros, Eduardos... y una Jimena, por cierto, así que por mi rincón todo sigue en orden.


----------



## david53 (8 Nov 2021)

Poseidón dijo:


> Tengo yo dos en el chollo con niños de ese nombre.
> 
> España se esta sudamericarizando. Dentro de poco veremos Eduars y cosas asi.



Hay un pueblo en Burgos, cerca de Aranda de Duero que se llama Gumiel de Hizan, así que puede que ese nombre en la antigüedad no fuese desconocido para nuestros antepasados


----------



## Jevitronka (8 Nov 2021)

AlquilerPorLasNUbes dijo:


> Sobre Mohamed hay que tener en cuenta que no hay varias formas de escribirlo. En el top 10 de Ceuta y Melilla aparecen: Mohamed, Mohammed, Muhammad y Maher.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mira, esto no lo sabía. Gracias por exponerlo


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (8 Nov 2021)

Esto pasa cuando les dejas a las madres elegir los nombres "porque suenan bien" o son "originales".

La mayoría de niñas con nombre de travesti o de puta directamente.


----------



## Pavlicic (8 Nov 2021)

Me sorprende que "Mateo" esté tan de moda. En mi colegio era vilipendiados masivamente.

"Mateo la bufa y el peo". Un clásico de los 90...


----------



## Wamba (8 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> *Nombres menos comunes con más edad media*
> 
> 1.- Vitores - 75
> 
> ...



Algunos de estos nombre tienen mucha historia detras. Demuestran que el vulgo hace 100 anos era mas ilustrado que el espanol medio hoy.


----------



## Wamba (8 Nov 2021)

*Eleuterio*. Otro de los nombres para niño más feos que existen (a pesar de que fue bastante popular décadas atrás) es este. Un nombre de origen griego que significa «hombre libre».
Normal, como va a ser popular hombre libre en una sociedad covidiana-borreguil.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (8 Nov 2021)

El mio no sale, pero es nombre español muy español.
Y encima mis padres tiraron de santoral el dia de mi nacimiento. Tuve suerte.

Fijaos qué cosas.
Mi bisabuela Lucía tuvo tres hijas, cuatro nietas, nueve bisnietas y siete tataranietas. Ninguna se llama Lucía.


----------



## jaimegvr (8 Nov 2021)

LEO no es un nombre, o es LEOnardo, o LEOncio o LEOn. o LEOpoldo


----------



## Mirigar (8 Nov 2021)

Si algún día tengo un trasgo en casa, le pondré Malak, pero para una niña no lo veo...


----------



## Expat (8 Nov 2021)

jaimegvr dijo:


> LEO no es un nombre, o es LEOnardo, o LEOncio o LEOn. o LEOpoldo



Efectivamente, pero creo que puedes registrar al hijo como Leo. Por eso ahora está de moda, ya que esas tres opciones no parecen molar mucho a la gente.


----------



## Expat (8 Nov 2021)

Donde quedan los nombres de toda la vida: Luis, Esteban, Lázaro, Mariano...? Ahora son nombres exoticos porque nadie los elije para un hijo.


----------



## Proletario Blanco (8 Nov 2021)

BHAN83 dijo:


> En que posición está Paco?
> 
> Paco significa Francisco que a su vez significa Francés, Francés cuya polisemia en español significa Mamada.
> 
> Paco tambien significa Policía en Chile en lenguaje marginal.



Francisco es un nombre de origen germanico. Su significado es _*hombre libre.*_


----------



## Espartano27 (8 Nov 2021)

Raro que Leonor no aparezca.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (8 Nov 2021)

Wamba dijo:


> *Eleuterio*. Otro de los nombres para niño más feos que existen (a pesar de que fue bastante popular décadas atrás) es este. Un nombre de origen griego que significa «hombre libre».
> Normal, como va a ser popular hombre libre en una sociedad covidiana-borreguil.



Completamente de acuerdo... muchos tenemos algún familiar que se llama (o se llamaba) así.


----------



## Kago Shen Tao (8 Nov 2021)

ten hijos tu y ponles el nombre que te salga de los cojones

la mía tiene un nombre español, no muy común pero español y lo tiene por su abuela, ante todo una nueva vida sirve para honrar a los que ya no están


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (8 Nov 2021)

Mirigar dijo:


> Si algún día tengo un trasgo en casa, le pondré Malak, pero para una niña no lo veo...



Peor es llamarla África... aunque Malak parece más un nombre de una mascota de una *raza rara o exótica... oh wait!*


----------



## Jevitronka (8 Nov 2021)

El segoviano Henar es horrible, como el riojano Vega.


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (8 Nov 2021)

Mohamed en pocos años estará en el top ten


----------



## Jevitronka (8 Nov 2021)

Macarena, otro nombre que no me entra


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (8 Nov 2021)

Al 71, Nil, esperemos que no se lo coman los cocodrilos.


Wamba dijo:


> *Eleuterio*. Otro de los nombres para niño más feos que existen (a pesar de que fue bastante popular décadas atrás) es este. Un nombre de origen griego que significa «hombre libre».
> Normal, como va a ser popular hombre libre en una sociedad covidiana-borreguil.



Y se parece a _Lutero_.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (8 Nov 2021)

CHLOE,... ¿Quien llama así a una niña?


----------



## Optimista bien informado (8 Nov 2021)

Mirigar dijo:


> Si algún día tengo un trasgo en casa, le pondré Malak, pero para una niña no lo veo...





Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Peor es llamarla África... aunque Malak parece más un nombre de una mascota de una *raza rara o exótica... oh wait!*



Darth Malak


----------



## Jevitronka (8 Nov 2021)

Y de Haro, que también es la misma


----------



## Stelio Kontos (8 Nov 2021)

Cuánto daño ha hecho Hugo Silva.


----------



## Matriarca (8 Nov 2021)

que repetitivos y aburridos los nombres de hispanistan, costumbre paco donde las haya


----------



## Poseidón (8 Nov 2021)

david53 dijo:


> Hay un pueblo en Burgos, cerca de Aranda de Duero que se llama Gumiel de Hizan, así que puede que ese nombre en la antigüedad no fuese desconocido para nuestros antepasados



Yo hablo de NEIZAN no de Hizan.


----------



## Matriarca (8 Nov 2021)

MarcoAJachis-Yeni Farlopa dijo:


> Aitana (la gitana) y chloe son desde luego los nombres más chonis



aitana es vasco y bastante pijo


----------



## cebollo (8 Nov 2021)

Un nombre muy clásico español pero muy poco utilizado en España el último siglo es Hernan. Si se ha seguido usando en Argentina, estaría bien recuperarlo. 

Hugo siempre me ha sonado a tarugo, me suena más a apodo burlón que a nombre de verdad. 

Está desapareciendo Ramiro que era un nombre muy habitual hace un par de generaciones. 

De mujer siempre me ha gustado Marina y no hay muchas. Me horroriza Begoña, que me suena a boñiga.


----------



## la_trotona (8 Nov 2021)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Pues es algo curioso que durante siglos en España se transmitieran nombres feos, porque el respeto a los mayores, al padre y a los abuelos, era maximo.
> 
> En cuando se perdió ese respeto, desaparecieron tambien esos nombres.
> 
> ...



Veo Jimena , Martina, Mateo, nombre que en principio parecían antiguos vuelven a estar de moda, no exageremos.


----------



## hortera (8 Nov 2021)

No veo Pelayo y Covadonga puto país de moriscos


----------



## thesunnolongerrises (8 Nov 2021)

El mío y los de mis retoños están por debajo de mohamed


----------



## M. H. Carles Puigdemont. (8 Nov 2021)

Paco en el puesto 46... No va a haber floro en unos años, no va a haber. Escasez mundial de Pacos, no hay.


----------



## Pollepolle (8 Nov 2021)

Ya nadie pone ARANCHA?? En mi insti habia varias aranchas y que buenas estaban.


----------



## Demi Grante (8 Nov 2021)

fvckCatalonia dijo:


> Mohamed el 60.... suena a Fake



Totalmente fake. Hay al menos 1 Mohamed en cada familia, y teniendo en cuenta la tasa de natalidad de los invasores...


----------



## TravellerLatam (8 Nov 2021)

Pues agradezco que las influencias de Argentina hayan permitido recuperar nombres de origen católico que estaban en desuso y que hagan contrapeso a influencias anglosajonas.

Mirad la lista de top 20 de Chile por ejemplo, nombres mucho más tradicionales que los de nuestra lista.


Revisa la lista completa Chile 2021 aquí:


Mateo (4.211)
Agustín (2.875)
Santiago (2.809)
Tomás (2.589)
Benjamín (2.556)
Lucas (2.542)
Gaspar (2.121)
Alonso (2.054)
Vicente (1.992)
Maximiliano (1.974)
Joaquín (1.970)
Matías (1.956)
Martín (1.809)
José (1.446)
Luciano (1.386)
Facundo (1.374)
Julián (1.336)
Gabriel (1.327)
Máximo (1.306)
Juan (1.286)


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (8 Nov 2021)

Focus in dijo:


> mi hermana a llamado a su hijo Dylan y es Española, le dije que no fuese subnormal que es un nombre panchito y no me hizo caso, asco de sociedad



Caso parecido el de mi hermano con su churumbel. Con el agravante que la combinación de apellidos del chaval lo deja a las puertas del bullying.

Hice lo que pude para evitarlo, pero se ve que no soy lo suficientemente open mind (sic).

Atpc.


----------



## Redwill (8 Nov 2021)

Neizan, Max...


----------



## Nebulosas (8 Nov 2021)

Gotthard dijo:


> Es curioso que en otros paises ponen nombres siempre de raices nacionales tradicionales..., Helmut, Hermann, *pocos Yonatanes y Yesisicas* conozco en Alemania. Aqui les caen nombres a los crios que van a odiar a sus padres por ello.



Es obvio que solo conoces gente vieja, los jóvenes se llaman Jessica, Jennifer, Jacqueline y Kevin



MädchenJungen
Katharina
Sarah
Julia
Anna
Stefanie
Jennifer
Franziska
Nadine
Sandra
Jana
Lisa
Melanie
Jessica
Sabrina
Christina
Jasmin
Laura
Janina
Annika
Nicole
Svenja
Ann
Janine
Lena
Vanessa
Katrin
Jacqueline
Nina
Daniela
Isabell
Carolin
Saskia
Christin
Corinna
Johanna

Jan
Daniel
Florian
Christian
Philipp
Alexander
Tobias
Dennis
Patrick
Sebastian
Stefan
Michael
Marcel
Martin
Tim
Sascha
Benjamin
David
Felix
Julian
Matthias
Christoph
Markus
Christopher
Marc
Simon
Thomas
Andreas
Fabian
Maximilian
Lukas
Jonas
Johannes
Nils
Marco


----------



## AlquilerPorLasNUbes (8 Nov 2021)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Ya nadie pone ARANCHA?? En mi insti habia varias aranchas y que buenas estaban.



Arancha es Arantzazu. Se puso de moda en los 70 con la moda de los pijos progres de poner vascos a sus hijos. Con este nombre es curioso porque inicialmente se puso de moda la forma castellanizada Aranzazu y luego Arancha a finales de los 80-90. 
Ahora está un poco en desuso.


----------



## InvasorStalker2002 (2 Jul 2022)

Max?, Pau?, Dylan?, Izan?, Nil?, Jan?, Nour? , Neizan?, Luka? , Chloe?, Arlet? Pol?,* Teo?,** Vega?,* *Ona??????         *en serio vaya nombres de mierda ponen algunos, más que nombres de personas parecen de perro, agradecido de tener un nombre normal


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (4 Jul 2022)

Por el campo me paseaba el domingo cuando oía llamar a un tal "Rafa"......... Era un caniche.

Tiene cojones la cosa , a los nenes les ponen nombres de mascotas y al perro nombre de persona.


----------



## VOXero (4 Jul 2022)

No veo Charo por ningún sitio


----------

